# Airtel GPRS Settings



## tusharj (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi 
Can any one tell me what the settings for Airtel GPRS are?
I just changed my phone from a Nokia 9300i to a HP Ipaq 6965,
The jokers at the help desk cant seem to help

thanks in advance 

cheers

-Tushar


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 5, 2006)

I think you are asking for the phone settings for airtel gprs. Since you haven't mentioned whether you want for airtel live or mobile office, i've provided you both.
Airtel live:
Connection Name> Airtel Live
Data bearer>gprs
Access point name>airtelfun.com
User Name/Password>(leave blank)
Authentication>Normal
Homepage>live.airtelworld.com
IP Address>100.1.200.99
Connection Security>Off
Session mode>Permanent
Mobile Office:
Connection Name>Mobile Office
Access Point Name>airtelgprs.com
Homepage>www.google.com
IP Address>0.0.0.0
Rest all similar to Airtel live as given above. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## valtea (Dec 9, 2006)

sms MO at 646


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Dec 9, 2006)

Call customer care at 121 or 4777(not sure if still works) and ask them for the settings. they will send you the settings. save them and you are done. If you can follow the instructions from crazyfrog they are perfect.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 9, 2006)

send live to 2456( i think tht is the no.)
btw the msg is free!


----------



## valtea (Dec 9, 2006)

i think 12118 is the gprs helpline no (toll free)


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 9, 2006)

Airtel 'Live' is different from Mobile Office.In windows mobile you need manual settings.
           Connection name: MO,
           APN(Access point name): airtelgprs.com,
           User name and password: Leave it blank,
           -----Finish.
Restart the device,you will be able to browse.


----------



## hnprashanth (Sep 1, 2007)

Complete information on Airtel GPRS:

GPRS for internet on desktop:
*www.techbangalore.com/desktop-settings-for-airtel-internet-through-mobile-phone/

Free Airtel GPRS:
*www.techbangalore.com/activating-airtel-gprs-karnataka/

Airtel Online GPRS (Rs.99)
*www.techbangalore.com/paid-gprs-in-airtel/


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ dude stop bumping year old threads..


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2007)

I ordered settings by sending MO to 2567(it gives problem sometimes) or call 121 & ask customer care 4 settings(u get them very quickly).


----------



## almighty (Sep 1, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ dude stop bumping year old threads..


LOL
pathik aisa nahi kahne ka... kitne helpful hain loag yahan 
they read the Question but forget to have a look on date


----------



## drsk7 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Airtel GPRS Settings.. the best one*

The best settings are described at *downloadantivirus.blogspot.com/

it clearly tell u exactly how you configure the nokia modem with pc for connection.

i tried it worked very well,e xcept for the speed that depends on which nokia modem u are using.

normal land line modems are 56000 k and gprs modem on mobile are 96000 to 15000 k


----------



## vish6630 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Airtel GPRS Settings (mobile office for 5800 Nokia Express Music)*

Hi 
Can any one tell me what the settings for Airtel GPRS  (Mobile Office and Airtel Live) 
?
I have Nokia 5800 Express Music 
Earlier I can use the net connection on phone but something happened in phone

settings. So kindly help

The jokers at the help desk cant seem to help


----------



## sachu1225 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've activated Airtel Online with my handset NOKIA 6300. Please tell me tha procedure to connect it to PC and browse there in PC. I've Data cable and PC suit with me.. So Please Tell me The Procedure...
 I Hope that I'll Get it... 
My ID- hotsachu@gmail.com​


----------



## rajhot (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Goto “Start–>Control Panel”
   2. Click on “Network Connections”
   3. Under header “Network tasks” click on “Create a connection to the network at your workspace”.
   4. Now you will get “New Connection Wizard dialog box, select “Dial-up connection” & click next.
   5. Dialog will ask for “Connection Name”, give whatever you would like to. I had given “airtelgprs”.
   6. It asks for “Phone Number”, enter number as “*99#”
   7. If you want select to put a shortcut on desktop (Preferred) & finish setup.
   8. Open device manager -> select modem-> right click and select properties.
   9. Select the "Advanced" tab and in the "Initialization command" box enter the following :
AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","airtelgprs.com"



On Mobile create a APN with the following details for mobile office :

1. Go to Settings-> Connection->Create an access point.
 Access point name : airtelgprs.com
 Authentication : Normal
 Save the APN


 Run the shortcut u created on ur desktop it shd work now


----------



## Alex1239 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can check out more information on airtel setting over here:
Airtel Live GRPS Settings
Hope this will help all over here.


----------

